
Morgan Stanley Robot Learns by Reading Unreadable MUNI Documents - Jun8
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-16/a-robot-learns-lessons-by-reading-unreadable-muni-bond-documents
======
Jun8
This was mentioned in Matt Levine's latest Money Stuff
([https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-20/it-
s-h...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-20/it-s-hard-to-
say-no-to-aramco-s-ipo)). He thinks that "If there were a robot trained to
spot subtle changes in bond documents then that would be super useful." But
his verdict is that this won't happen soon:

The robots can use the documents to analyze the quality of the issuer, but
they can’t actually use the documents to analyze the quality of the documents.
Reading every word of a boring bond document to figure out if it’s going to
hose investors is still, strangely, a job only humans can do.

